# Spanish Municipal Elections 2015



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Next May will see elections for Town Councils across Spain. Most people whether indigenous or immigrant won't have this fact poised at the forefront of their consciousness, I'm sure. But citizens of towns and villages across the country who don't follow the political calendar must be wondering at the flurry of initiatives being rolled out across Spain.
In the area administered by our Ayto we have had difficulties keeping up with all the goodies suddenly bestowed by our oh-so civic-minded PP council in the past couple of months, all to be completed by the time of next year's elections and all designed to increase local employment, improve the ambience of the town and the extraradio and enhance the quality of life for the citizens, worthwhile objectives which, it has to be said, haven't been a conspicuous part of the Populares programme up to now.
We have seen the provision of free Wi-Fi over much of the town centre, a dog park, a skateboard park for teenagers, money for social purposes such as the public soup kitchen(!) and the development and tarting up of public spaces that have been neglected since time immemorial as well as other such projects.

All very good and necessary things but the blatant cynicism and opportunism of all this is stunning, at least to me. I can't help wondering if the citizen/voters realise just how dense and unaware these politicians think they are. Such contempt for the electorate from these Populares is breath-taking especially when the major plank of the PP 2011 campaign was the financial irresponsibility and profligacy of the previous PSOE administration. True, the legacy of PSOE was the largest debt for a town of its size in the whole of Spain...but this debt has since increased.
I hope the people won't be fooled by all this, I really do. I'm not sure which is worse: the obviousness of the bribe or the contempt in which these politicians hold the people they were elected to serve.

And not to forget the UK....Cameron has promised a plethora of tax cuts on the back of increasing even further the burden on the working poor. Some of the measures proposed are indeed to be welcomed. The raising of the 40% threshold is long overdue. Many teachers and nurses will benefit from this as is the pledge to raise the overall tax threshold.
But....and here's the small print: none of this will happen until 2018 and will depend on the state of the economy up to and at that date. We all know how swiftly events can overtake the best of intentions and with Europe fast approaching economic depression, thanks to failed policies of austerity, who can really believe that these promises stand a cat's chance in hell of being fulfilled??

The message is clear: people all over Europe are being pissed on from a very great height by those they have entrusted with their welfare.
Although I am suspicious of Podemos in Spain and detest racist movements of the Right that are now gaining power and support across Europe, I can understand why they attract so many disillusioned people.
Truly a great betrayal. I can also understand the sheer frustration that drives people to participate in practically futile strikes and even violent protest, which I in no way condone.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> In the area administered by our Ayto we have had difficulties keeping up with all the goodies suddenly bestowed by our oh-so civic-minded PP council in the past couple of months, all to be completed by the time of next year's elections and all designed to increase local employment, improve the ambience of the town and the extraradio and enhance the quality of life for the citizens, worthwhile objectives which, it has to be said, haven't been a conspicuous part of the Populares programme up to now.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Mary, they wouldn't be doing this all over Spain if this didn't work. Here, they pave roads and patch potholes before elections. We have been told that it's so blatant that they patch holes in front of possible supporters' houses but ignore those in front of the houses of those who they know will definitely not vote for them. 

I am sorry to be so cynical about the electorate, but it's a worldwide phenomenon. Kiss the babies, take the pictures, promise some pork, be nice for a few months before the election and you should do just fine!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

True, I'm surprised you have only just noticed. It's certainly a worldwide phenomenon.
Oh, and many of the promises will turn out to be bare faced lies.

Politicians huh?
Not even fit for the B-Ark.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> True, I'm surprised you have only just noticed. It's certainly a worldwide phenomenon.
> Oh, and many of the promises will turn out to be bare faced lies.
> 
> Politicians huh?
> Not even fit for the B-Ark.


So...if you don't approve of politicians then with what would you replace them? Businessmen? Dictators?

I was a politician, albeit at a regional and town level. I can say hand on heart that I never made a promise I knew I couldn't keep, never lied and when after almost thirty years my Party took a course with which I disagreed I resigned the Whip, fought as an Independent...and lost although I got the highest ever vote of my time in politics. (It was the year of the Blair factor). I was expelled from the Party and left politics for trades unionism.

You may think this is a boast but it is true and I am proud of it. I have always said what I thought and still do, often offending people then as now. And I wasn't the only person who stood by what they believed. The overwhelming majority of people I worked with of all Parties were sincere and honest and believed what they said. Stupid we may all have been but not two-faced or cynical.

Just because the current crop of politicians fail to live up to high standards doesn't entitle people to write everyone off. It's untrue and it's unfair. Yes, this lot won't tell the people what they don't want to hear, both here and in the UK. But instead of complaining, people should get involved. Step up to the plate, make these people accountable.

The first act of Hitler, Stalin and Franco was to abolish political parties. Do we want to live under that kind of system?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elenetxu said:


> I am sorry to be so cynical about the electorate, but it's a worldwide phenomenon. Kiss the babies, take the pictures, promise some pork, be nice for a few months before the election and you should do just fine!


I noticed this phenomenum in socialist Czechoslovakia. My friend's husband, an anti-communist dissident, once visited the local old people's home, found it in a disgusting state and complained. When he arrived home later, he found a huge pile of coal, at that time in short supply, delivered to his house. This I saw with my own eyes and didn't know whether to laugh or cry. It was so alien to my experience.

This kind of behaviour is not only a sign of a corrupt and cynical set of politicos but also of a politically and socially uneducated electorate. The only thing to change this is for decent people to get stuck in at all levels of democracy.

As for my views on the general trashing of all politicians, no exceptions, I've said what I think in my previous post.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I noticed this phenomenum in socialist Czechoslovakia. My friend's husband, an anti-communist dissident, once visited the local old people's home, found it in a disgusting state and complained. When he arrived home later, he found a huge pile of coal, at that time in short supply, delivered to his house. This I saw with my own eyes and didn't know whether to laugh or cry. It was so alien to my experience.
> 
> This kind of behaviour is not only a sign of a corrupt and cynical set of politicos but also of a politically and socially uneducated electorate. The only thing to change this is for decent people to get stuck in at all levels of democracy.
> 
> As for my views on the general trashing of all politicians, no exceptions, I've said what I think in my previous post.


Mary, I had a feeling you were going to take any debate that occurs in this thread to heart, given your past in politics. 

However, those of us who have not been on the inside have a different view of the trade. You can talk about the previously cited behavior being a sign of corruption and an uneducated electorate. However, I would argue that - on a world-wide basis - the average voter does not bother him or herself with thoroughly researching the candidates. Sure, people may watch debates or skim through party platforms, but most of that is pure propaganda. 

While it would awesome if people educated themselves about the issues and candidates, I don't see that happen as a general rule. I've lived in Canada, the US, Spain, and Mexico. I'm willing to bet that attitudes in the UK are quite similar to in Canada or the US.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elenetxu said:


> Mary, I had a feeling you were going to take any debate that occurs in this thread to heart, given your past in politics.
> 
> However, those of us who have not been on the inside have a different view of the trade. You can talk about the previously cited behavior being a sign of corruption and an uneducated electorate. However, I would argue that - on a world-wide basis - the average voter does not bother him or herself with thoroughly researching the candidates. Sure, people may watch debates or skim through party platforms, but most of that is pure propaganda.
> 
> While it would awesome if people educated themselves about the issues and candidates, I don't see that happen as a general rule. I've lived in Canada, the US, Spain, and Mexico. I'm willing to bet that attitudes in the UK are quite similar to in Canada or the US.


Well, I have to agree with all of that. Most people don't want to know about how their town or country is run. Sandra and I used to produce a monthly newsletter, nothing fancy, just a sheet of A3 folded, telling people what we were doing in the town, asking for feedback. I wrote it, she produced it and we had a team that delivered it to every house in town. We did this for about eight years. I also used to hold regular 'surgeries' where voters could bring problems and grievances.
So we did try. It's very hard to admit that so much of your life was in vain and I don't think it all was.

I havent' given up completely here in Spain although I can't contribute much. I talk to Spanish groups about how to organise for LGBT and women's rights and write English propaganda for PSOE. I know that when PSOE was in office they were extremely incompetent.....but imo the alternative is worse. The current Alcalde has spoken of the 'alleged' crimes of Franco and called the previous Alcalde 'por chivato' for denouncing the Alcalde before hm as corrupt.

Incidentally, when this case comes to trial it will be even bigger than the recent Marbella trial. The Astapa case, as it's known, currently has over 110 imputados including cronies of the current Alcalde.
Hence the chivato jibe.

I know it may sound naïve but I hope I will never stop being shocked at what some supposed public servants do.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

There's a reason why the saying "power corrupts" exists, eh?  

I'm really, really, really pissed off about politics right now in Spain. 
I'm going to use exact figures because his job is public and you can find the info online if you really want. 

My husband is a teacher. Because of the cuts, he's been working part time for two years now. This means that on a normal month he brings home around 900 euros. Well, the government raised the taxes (subió las retenciones) on his paycheck and he's earning 713€ until January. To try to make ends meet, he was looking at participating in a local music school where he'd earn around 200€ a month. However, when we called the local union to ask how to do this and if it was legal, they said it was but he'd have to declare the activity to the education department and they would take 220€ out of his paycheck each month because he'd have another job.

So, working six or so hours more a week he'd be losing at least 20€. This when, what, 80% of parliament has a second or third cushy job? 

As a freelancer, I'm bringing home the bacon. F- this.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Although I am suspicious of Podemos in Spain and detest racist movements of the Right that are now gaining power and support across Europe, I can understand why they attract so many disillusioned people.


You (and likewise the IU/LV) must be relieved that Podemos have decided not to put up candidates in the municipal elections. 

Instead they will be supporting other "citizens' parties" like Guanyem Barcelona, headed by Ada Colau (leader of the anti-evictions movement), and Ganemos (local groups formed in cities like Jerez de la Frontera, which have suffered badly from corruption under the main parties' leadership).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I see there is now going to be a Ganemos list in Estepona too!

Ganemos ya es una realidad en Estepona - Andalucía Información


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are a population of between 5,000 and 9,000, we have three Ayuntamientos, an island Cabildo, we also have a Canary Island government, the Spanish parliament, and also the European parliament.

Too many politicians, and tiers of government, time to sack a few then perhaps the rest will pull their horns in and do something useful to benefit the electorate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> You (and likewise the IU/LV) must be relieved that Podemos have decided not to put up candidates in the municipal elections.
> 
> )


Not really. In the European elections PSOE topped the poll in Estepona. I'm not sure that PSOE can knock the current bunch off their perch although who knows....but they will surely increase their representation.

Ganemos may get a small share of the vote, hopefully not enough to keep PP in power.

Ganemos, Podemos, IU/LV....united


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Not really. In the European elections PSOE topped the poll in Estepona. I'm not sure that PSOE can knock the current bunch off their perch although who knows....but they will surely increase their representation.
> 
> Ganemos may get a small share of the vote, hopefully not enough to keep PP in power.
> 
> *Ganemos, Podemos, IU/LV....*united


If PSOE wants to govern again, they're going to have to start working in coalition governments with the "new left." 

Nothing is stranger than what happened in País Vasco: united PSOE/PP against PNV/Bildu


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elenetxu said:


> If PSOE wants to govern again, they're going to have to start working in coalition governments with the "new left."
> 
> Nothing is stranger than what happened in País Vasco: united PSOE/PP against PNV/Bildu


PP/PSOE work together most of the time to run Andalucia. It seems to work.
The problem with left groups working together is that harmony rarely if ever lasts for long.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have had an IU/PP (left/right) coalition in my town since the last election, when the national anti-PSOE sentiment caused voters to switch their allegiance (they blamed Zapatero for the recession). It's been a total disaster - they don't talk to each other! Workers went three months without being paid, available grants haven't been applied for, public works have been left half-finished, and we even lost our place on the route of La Vuelta Ciclista because nobody went to the meetings. I can't wait to get our old PSOE mayor back.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> We have had an IU/PP (left/right) coalition in my town since the last election, when the national anti-PSOE sentiment caused voters to switch their allegiance (they blamed Zapatero for the recession). It's been a total disaster - they don't talk to each other! Workers went three months without being paid, available grants haven't been applied for, public works have been left half-finished, and we even lost our place on the route of La Vuelta Ciclista because nobody went to the meetings. I can't wait to get our old PSOE mayor back.


What an odd set of bedfellows!! You can't imagine that in the UK, can you....

I'm reading a book about privatisations and it seems that it will be impossible in the UK to get most of the utilities back under public control. UK water companies are owned by French, Spanish (Iberdrola) and Canadian Pension Management companies ad electricity seems to have been effectively renationalised...to the French government owned EDF. 
As for the fiasco that was Railtrack...

What with the disaster that is Miliband, the sheer unbelievability of the Tory tax giveaways and do we need to consider the Lib-Dems...then the blatant electioneering here - work has begun his week on a piece of waste ground on the road leading into the village, ground that had been used for dumping garden refuse, dead cats, everything and we are apparently to have a 'green boulevard' for 'rest and recreation' and all in two months too.
And we now have a post office, although it took us months to locate it as it's not signposted and consists of one room in the Tenencia building.

Well, at least we've got these things before the election....a sure sign of the mistrust people have here for promises.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 in her element lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> What an odd set of bedfellows!!


Funny you should say that, because two of them (one PP, one IU) actually did have an affair. Then it ended and for a while they weren't speaking - not ideal when you have to go to meetings together. It would be funny if it wasn't so disastrous for the town!

It will be very interesting to see who's on the respective party lists for next May. I suspect there will be a few new faces!


----------

